# Sweetheart's buckling



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's some pics from labor:














































His left foot was tucked up under him, so yep, you only see one foot and his BIG brown nose, which I absolutely adore his nose 









I put the camera down because she laid down and the bag ruptured. So I watched as his head was out- cleaned off. He was stuck for a while, mama just couldn't get him out, so my husband and the his breeder gently helped pull him out. The next pic was of him right after he slipped all the way out.













































We brought them outside about 4pm <3 hours old> into a nice shady area. Sweetheart was so happy to be outside. I cleaned the stall out and let it dry out a bit. THey spent a few hours outside - the other goats only came close enough to see him but everyone kept their distance.




























Not sure I like the way I edited this but oh well, too tired to be creative LOL



























We'll have to train his ears - they are folded over, not a big deal as we were told how to do it. His ears do go past his nose/mouth, so they have proper length.

A few more pics at this link and I'll add more when I take more 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 28/detail/


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

I love the one of mama and baby head to head. Perfect


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

He's adorable! Congratulations! :stars: 

-Tina


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh so adorable, it sure melts the heart, that momma and baby love you captured in the pics.  All are pics are wonderful, but outdoor pics are superb. Congrats again to all of you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wonderful pics!

Sweetheart is such a good mama, and baby boy is so adorable.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks evereyone  I am so proud of Sweetheart! This is her first kid, and she's been very loving, and she is ALWAYS cleaning him, and talking to him. He was chattering up a storm with her this morning when I went out to check on them and pick the stall a little. He's walking around so much better, still a little wobbly. The birth really wore them both out, but I think by this time tomorrow he's really going to be bouncing around! I'm going to take them out in a little while. It's going to be in the lower 90's today, and the afternoon sun shines right on their stall - makes it warm. I'm kind of afraid to put a fan up and it kick up dust, etc. and make him sick, so we'll most likely try putting them back in the shady spot where we took them yesterday.


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

You got a picture of him smiling already!!!!! I told you in another post that it always looks like your goats are smiling and sure enough their is his big ol grin to prove my point. Freakin Adorable and I see what you mean about his nose cutest thing ever. Congrats!!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

You really are awesome with a camera....those are great pictures.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

goinggoaty said:


> You got a picture of him smiling already!!!!! I told you in another post that it always looks like your goats are smiling and sure enough their is his big ol grin to prove my point. Freakin Adorable and I see what you mean about his nose cutest thing ever. Congrats!!!!


LOL!!! Well when we eventually have to get a farm name maybe it will be
Smilin' Boer Goats LOL!!!!!!
Thanks again! And that nose, I can't get over it! And as he was coming out that's all you could see was that big nose, probably my favorite part of the delivery!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

RPC said:


> You really are awesome with a camera....those are great pictures.


Thanks so much! I use my backup camera to 'play around with' and it's so much different than my better camera. It was hard getting pics because Sweetheart would either walk in the way or my kids LOL

He is outside with Sweetheart in the same shady area. They both seem very happy to get outside, and I love that she keeps him in that little area and none of the other goats bother them. It's as if there is an invisible boundary line they won't cross. 
He's getting better adjusted to his long legs, and is checking everything out. I am trying to get my house work done and get ready to start dinner, and it's so much fun watching them through the windows.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

AWWW!
congrats, good documentary. 

vertical folding is harder to fix than a small end horizontal fold. Might want to see if you can carefully pull it apart now. 
how many pounds is he? I'm going to guess 11lbs.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I love the one of Sweetheart nuzzling him!  He has a very thick head, especially from his chin to the top of his nose. WOW! Beautiful baby boy! I agree about the fan. I think I helped cause pneumonia for my doe by trying to keep her cool with a fan a few days before she kidded. Glad mom and baby are doing well, he is just too precious and love that dark head!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They are gorgeous pictures, and tell a great story. You did a terrific job with it. And Sweetheart did a terrific job too! He is darling.

Jan


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Hoosier he is indeed a VERY nice lil big guy! Did you get a birthweight on him?
You did real good with the camera work Im always shaking with excitement.
Love the name Smilin Boers! 
The pic of him on the teat is so adorable I was oohing & ahhing & dh had to come in.
See if you can pop out the cartlidge on the top of that ear, some times it works & sometimes not, but if you can pop it, reinforce with a piece of cardboard & duct tape to retrain it it's sure worth a try!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! I checked his ears before coming in tonight, and there is more of a crease from them being folded, but no skin keeping them folded. Tomorrow afternoon I'll have my husband help me and we'll do the cardboard/tape. 

We estimated him at 7-8 lbs. He is long, and tall. 
We went out to pick in the garden, and he was napping in a little place between a tree and the fence, so she came over to get some treats from us by the garden, then went off to graze for the first time with her buddy. So cute that she went over and called out to him a few times here and there checking on him. At one point she was calling for him, and her buddy joined in.
We only keep them out for about 3-4 hours a day- during the hottest part of the day in the nice shady area.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

So adorable, and beautiful pics! Congratulations. :leap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thought I'd add a few pics I took late this evening before it got dark. He's definitely figured out his legs. He was so cute bouncing around, and every time I got down in the grass to try and get a few pics, he'd run right at me, check out the camera, and just stand there checking everything out, my shirt, arms, hands, etc. and seemed to love being rubbed on. I'd move several feet away, try again, and he'd come running right at me again LOL Same with my son. Then he'd run back to mama, and come running back. He'd look around, see us, start bouncing playfully and come running again LOL I can't wait until Snow White kids - this guy needs a playmate 

BTW, we're going to work on his ears tomorrow - no skin keeping them folded, so hopefully we'll get them trained and he won't have to wear cardboard/duct tape forever LOL





































Trouble and little man checking each other out. Trouble is one I am worried about, as she and Sweetheart don't get along - Sweetheart is scared of her. 
We're going to work on her horns hopefully tomorrow so they aren't so sharp. Trouble hasn't been around newborns so she seems confused and unsure of this little guy - but very curious.



















He was after my sons silly bands right before I took this pic


















I am still soooooo in love with his nose 



























"Hey, there's the lady with the camera again!"


















with my 3yo daughter in the stall









'Naptime'









Sorry couldn't resist posting all those...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am ready for babies again but I still have 6 months


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....cute kids.... :wink: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I love it! He looks like he is trying to fly. Ben does this side ways head bob when he runs. Looks like he is turning them to get more lift. :laugh: :laugh:


----------

